# Is there help for a dog scared of bad weather?



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

How can you help a dog get over it's fear of bad weather? I had a dog years ago that was scared of bad weather and as she got older it got much worst. By the time she paseed away (from old age) she had to be drugged every time there was bad weather. In fact, she would jump through windows if no one was home and bad weather came in.

Now, Bella has started showing signs of fear when the weather gets bad. How can I help her through this before it get to be a problem?


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

There are audio CDs that supposedly can desensitize a dog to thunder &etc. There is an instructional program that comes with them. I don't know if they are of any value, but suppose they can't hurt. This is a problem with a lot of dogs as they get older. With our last old girl who developed fear of thunder and fireworks, we would just put her in a box in the basement, pile blankets and comforters on it, put on some classical music, and pump her full of tranqs.

It didn't fix anything, but it got her through it.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

In addition to the CDs already mentioned, you might also try:

Bach's Rescue Remedy
Dog Appeasing Pheromones
Calming Collar
Anxiety Wrap (for the body)
Mark Out Wrap (for the head)
Cottonballs in ears
Favorite treats/toys used as distractions only during storms
and the list goes on...


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow, how come I have never heard of these CDs? Anyone know where I can order them or purchase them?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

We had a mild thunderstorm here a couple of days ago and Marge kind of looked to the windows (it was hailing and it was loud) as if to say, whuzzat?!? So I tried putting the TV on to drown out the noise, but unfortunately I have satellite that goes off a lot of times during storms. Since she wasn't completely scared, just kind of startled, I broke out the treats and started talking in that high pitchy voice and she was alright. She stayed under my desk for a while, sleeping (it's kind of her safe zone), but wasn't totally freaked out.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> We had a mild thunderstorm here a couple of days ago and Marge kind of looked to the windows (it was hailing and it was loud) as if to say, whuzzat?!? So I tried putting the TV on to drown out the noise, but unfortunately I have satellite that goes off a lot of times during storms. Since she wasn't completely scared, just kind of startled, I broke out the treats and started talking in that high pitchy voice and she was alright. She stayed under my desk for a while, sleeping (it's kind of her safe zone), but wasn't totally freaked out.


This is kind of how Bella is responding. Just a little nervous acting and panting, but that was how my old dog started out. She was a dalmation (named Noel) and was so sweet and calm, except when the rain started and then she went crazy. I am not really sure what triggered it because she wasnt always like that, and like I said hers started mild but by the time she died it was extream. I really don't want Bella to end up like that. (As I am typing we are under tornado watch and the weather is howling outside. Bella is laying up against me, panting, and everytime the thunder rolls she looks at me as to say "Is it still ok?")


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Angie's Bella said:


> Wow, how come I have never heard of these CDs? Anyone know where I can order them or purchase them?


*Noise-Shy Cure--Thunder/Fireworks*

I have only read the testimonials of 2 "internet buddies" who used the "Gun-Shy Cure". From what I've read of the process, it certainly seems like it's based on sound principles. Not having used it, I can't give thumbs up/thumbs down on the product. If my dog developed noise sensitivity, however, I'd take a whack at it.

BTW, hunting dogs who are not bothered by gunfire do develop fear of weather events. Sounds strange, but it's true. For that reason I wonder if there isn't something else going on--besides the noise sensitivity.

PS: if you do go that route, we want a complete review of the product, and a description of the process.

PPS: I'd guess a reasonably powerful stereo system is a pre-requisite to success.


----------



## WoodLark (Mar 16, 2009)

Marsh Muppet said:


> *Noise-Shy Cure--Thunder/Fireworks*
> 
> For that reason I wonder if there isn't something else going on--besides the noise sensitivity.


My wife has suggested (and it makes sense to me) that sub-sonics associated with thunder can be "felt" by the dogs.

I am real interested in this subject as both of my girls are absolutely terrified of thunder, fireworks and gunfire.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Whatever you do, do NOT coddle them, and pat them trying to comfort them. It just reinforces that there is something to fear. If possible, try to get them to focus on you with a little obedience work, doing commands, etc.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

WoodLark said:


> My wife has suggested (and it makes sense to me) that sub-sonics associated with thunder can be "felt" by the dogs.


Certainly that, but also that animals react to the barometer going into freefall. If your spend enough time in the woods, you learn to recognize that certain animal behavior/movement means there is a storm coming in and you need to find shelter. Suddenly seeing many single-strands of spider silk strung across the trail is an example.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Rose is really starting to freak out for thunderstorms as well. She always has, but it has gotten worse as she has gotten older. Currently if we put her in one of our bedrooms she just pants and lays down, but she used to do that in her dog house, then the garage, then the laundry room...now she tries to break out of all of those places and is going to hurt herself and destroy whatever room she is in. When she starts doing that in bedrooms, we will be in trouble.

I think I'm going to try some rescue remedy...was considering getting some pills from the vet to calm her down, but would rather try herbals before meds.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

OK, I ordered the videos. I figured that for $29.95 it is worth a try. I will tell you how it goes. Trying to devert her with treats and training works for a few minutes, but it is hard to hold her attention with the bad weather outside. My husband said everytime it starts raining my dog is going to think it is time to eat, LOL!!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

WoodLark said:


> My wife has suggested (and it makes sense to me) that sub-sonics associated with thunder can be "felt" by the dogs.
> 
> I am real interested in this subject as both of my girls are absolutely terrified of thunder, fireworks and gunfire.


I've also heard that for thunderstorms, dogs can feel like electricity in the air, literally, from the ions and such and they don't like it.


----------



## BandPipe (Feb 19, 2009)

How do you react when there is a storm coming? When she shows these signs of distress what do you do? Be sure not to encourage these behaviours by petting her or holding her or you will just be encouraging her to be afraid, and with every storm it will get worse and worse.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

BandPipe said:


> How do you react when there is a storm coming? When she shows these signs of distress what do you do? Be sure not to encourage these behaviours by petting her or holding her or you will just be encouraging her to be afraid, and with every storm it will get worse and worse.


I really don't react at all, I actually enjoy the rain. I am going out on a limb here, but I wonder if it i related to her not being able to go outside? Really that is the only thing that I can think may be related. You think that between the sound of the weather and the fact that I make a big deal out of her wanting to go out when it is raining could be causing it? She is such a water lover that she use to want to run out everytime it was raining and the yard was wet and with her cotton like hair, it was just not a good thing. Maybe I am the cause of all the stress. Maybe she really isn't scared of the weather but a freaked out that she can't go out and play. Or, maybe I am WAY over thinking this????


----------



## Legacy (Mar 9, 2009)

It is with great interest that I have been reading this. We live in Florida and 2004 was the worst hurricane year anyone locally could remember. At the time we had Jazz, our Aussie and Lass, our Sheltie. Neither dog had a previous fear of storms but by the end of the season, both showed alot of anxiety everytime the clouds would come. We were hoping once the weather had been calm for a while, that the dogs would calm down. Nope. And they seemed to feed off of each others fear and get more fearful. We wound up separating them during storms into separate rooms, making a dark, denlike area. They seemed to be a bit better that way. The vet prescribed a tranquilizer for them but it didn't seem to help. Fortunately, they never got destructive...just panted, drooled and whined alot. I felt bad for them but tried to keep it low key. One thing about it...we could tell when the weather was changing and how bad it would be way in advance of thunderstorms! Both dogs would suddenly split up and charge for "their" rooms.

Legacy


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I use Benadryl, if I have to.

Mine also just had to learn to deal, because if I wasn't home and they were out in the kennel, they just had to hunker down and ride it out.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

George is just frightened near to death of loud storms, poor guy. Yes, I guess I've already done the damage as far as coddling & trying to comfort him.
Our vet recommended benadryl, which I've tried, but without a lot result at all - if any. And I was also told that it has to be given like an hour or 1/2 hour before the storm, which is some times very hard to predict here where storms can come up outta no where. 
I will have to check into some of those products mentioned here.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

txcollies said:


> I use Benadryl, if I have to.
> 
> Mine also just had to learn to deal, because if I wasn't home and they were out in the kennel, they just had to hunker down and ride it out.


That worked for Rose until she learned how to break out of the kennel. =/


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I do have one that will break out on occasion, but he comes for his crate on the porch. 

However, I can't babysit them 24/7. So they go in a secure run and they have to cope, when we aren't around. ;-)


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Melatonin works great. Dose is 1mg for each 20 lbs up to 3 mg. Large dogs can safely get a total of 6 mg if needed. (Dog should be in good health with no medical problems. For old or sick dogs, check with your vet).
Give the Melatonin as soon as you know a storm is approaching. Be aware that Melatonin comes in 1mg tablets and 3 mg tablets...so you don't confuse them.


----------



## BandPipe (Feb 19, 2009)

Angie's Bella said:


> I really don't react at all, I actually enjoy the rain. I am going out on a limb here, but I wonder if it i related to her not being able to go outside? Really that is the only thing that I can think may be related. You think that between the sound of the weather and the fact that I make a big deal out of her wanting to go out when it is raining could be causing it? She is such a water lover that she use to want to run out everytime it was raining and the yard was wet and with her cotton like hair, it was just not a good thing. Maybe I am the cause of all the stress. Maybe she really isn't scared of the weather but a freaked out that she can't go out and play. Or, maybe I am WAY over thinking this????



I have never had a dog that was scared of storms so I can't really say. I'd contact a positive reinforcement trainer in your area and see if they would come out during a storm (or rain whenever she displays these signs) and ask them to come and help you with it. I know you can also get some anti - anxiety all natural supplements too that are suppose to calm them down. 
I have an awesome trainer here and in her classes she explains how not to get them to be upset by storms. But thats just at the puppy stage when they aren't already scared.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I suspect some dogs (particularly senior dogs) may not be helped by anything but sedation. There is probably a difference between a young dog who's been improperly introduced to gunfire, or been left to fend for himself without shelter in heavy storms (or similar), and a senior dog who's never had a bad experience but develops fear anyway. I haven't studied the question, but the latter case may be caused by age-related neurological deterioration. Since it is not a "rational" fear, it may not respond to behavior modification techniques. In extreme cases, the dog suffers intensely for the duration of the event.

The dog I had as a kid developed fear of thunder at about age 12. It quickly got very bad. We chose to keep her zonked on pharmaceuticals (IIRC, Valium) when a storm rolled in, and she lived to be over 17.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Beau had issues with thunder and with fire crackers when he first came to live with me. I went into the "jolly routine" whenever there was a storm and fireworks going off, dancing around, clapping, being silly, and tossing treats, eventually saying something like, "whatzat, Beau? Whatzat? YAY! It's raining!," and so on. He checks me for treats now! LOL Pretty much did the same thing with Maddy when she was a baby, and she's never had issues. Lucia hasn't had an issue with thunder, and only one experience of some mild fireworks New Years. I always know when a really bad storm is brewing during hurricane season - Maddy stands outside staring at the sky, her head moving slightly from side to side. My grandson pointed out to us that Maddy stares in the direction the winds end up coming from, and informed us that she was responding to the barametric changes/pressure! LOL

Since this is a change in behavior for Belle, maybe check with the vet.


----------

